# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus Box v1.1.8

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Pegasus Box v1.1.8 - we don't sleep!*  *Pegasus Box v1.1.8 is out! We have added support for a wide range of  Samsung cell phones.*  Pegasus Box v1.1.8  Release Notes:
Added support for the following Samsung models:  *S5360* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*S5363* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*S5360B* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*S5360L* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*S5360T* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*B5510* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*B5510B* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*B5510L* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*B5512* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*S5570i* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*S5830i* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*S6102* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Switch To Download Mode.*T679* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset.*T679M* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset.*I857* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset.*I927* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Factory  Reset.*I927R* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Factory  Reset.*C3303i* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset.*E1190* – Read Unlock Codes/Direct Unlock/Rebuild  IMEI/Factory Reset/Read Flash/Write Flash.*I9001* – Direct Unlock bug fixed. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mahmoud209

جزاك الله خير اخي

----------

